# Bringing spicy back.



## Beingabetterlover (Sep 6, 2021)

I want to spice up my bedroom time with my hubs. I wanna try something other than oral and anal.

I've heard about edging? How do I pleasure my man with this technique?

I have some teasing toys on order and a blindfold. 

What are some sexy fun ways to include the new toys coming. 

I also got a sexy role play outfit.... Not sure how to start this either. 

I have so much lust and desire for my man but not a lot of kink. I wanna have some spicy fun.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Fantastic and is your guy open to it?


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Have you heard of pegging? I think that might be quite spicy 🌶


----------



## Beingabetterlover (Sep 6, 2021)

Lostinthought61 said:


> Fantastic and is your guy open to it?


Yes.


----------



## Beingabetterlover (Sep 6, 2021)

ccpowerslave said:


> Have you heard of pegging? I think that might be quite spicy 🌶


Not for us...but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

have him strip naked. tie him into a chair.
then play with his body in various ways. make him hard, but just when you think he is about to cum, grab hard onto his penis and squeeze it. then let go, and step away.
when his penis deflates, start all over again.

in between, have him watch you masturbate as he is tied up and helpless to join in.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Beingabetterlover said:


> Yes.





Beingabetterlover said:


> I want to spice up my bedroom time with my hubs. I wanna try something other than oral and anal.
> 
> I've heard about edging? How do I pleasure my man with this technique?
> 
> ...


First of all congratulations. You H is a lucky guy.

My suggestion is that you talk to him and tell him what you would like to do and why. Tell him this is your fantasy, and you would like him to help you explore it. Tell him that if something does not appeal to him that he does get to set boundaries, but that you would like to make these fantasies as real as possible, even if he has limits.

Let's pretend he objects to anal intercourse. He get's to say no. However, there may be ways to explore your fantasy anyway. Remember the mind is the biggest sex organ on your and your husbands body. 

If he doesn't want to "stick it in" can he do it while wearing a condom? No, then how about his using a penis sleeve to keep "him" from the inside of your. No, how about a strap-on dildo? No, how about a hand held dildo being used on you. Would it help him if he was blindfolded while doing it? 

If one of the things you want to do is something he doesn't want to do, remember he gets to decide. However, if you talk to him and find out what he objects to, there just might be something that allows you the illusion of what you want and doesn't compromise his boundaries.

The first rule in great sex is great communication. Good luck and enjoy your exploration of sexuality with your H.


----------



## 351147 (Sep 2, 2021)

Edging has always been a part of our foreplay. It can be very intense but if I let go, it ends up becoming a hand job lol. My wife and I have signals to let her know when to speed up or slow down, mostly monas, head nods, eye contact, etc.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

ccpowerslave said:


> Have you heard of pegging? I think that might be quite spicy 🌶


You better blindfold him, sneak up on him to do it, then run! 🤣🤣🤣🤣

But hey, that's just me. This response made me laugh !!!


----------



## 351147 (Sep 2, 2021)

CountryMike said:


> You better blindfold him, sneak up on him to do it, then run! 🤣🤣🤣🤣
> 
> But hey, that's just me. This response made me laugh !!!


so completely unrelated to the OP but something I had to share. I ordered a wedge pillow for the bedroom and it came in last night. My wife was playing around with it, checking out different positions. She then says jokingly, "I could have you bend over this thing and wear a strap-on". I said, well I'm game  She just shook her head at that one


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

CountryMike said:


> You better blindfold him, sneak up on him to do it, then run! 🤣🤣🤣🤣
> 
> But hey, that's just me. This response made me laugh !!!


well he can be in the shower, she can enter, and it might "accidentally " slip in.

or so i have heard.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

NJHubby47 said:


> so completely unrelated to the OP but something I had to share. I ordered a wedge pillow for the bedroom and it came in last night. My wife was playing around with it, checking out different positions. She then says jokingly, "I could have you bend over this thing and wear a strap-on". I said, well I'm game  She just shook her head at that one


that indicates she KNOWS you are interested. that was her giving you a pass to open up the discussion on the topic. the ball is in your court now!


----------

